# LUND Sport Angler 2000



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Doe's any body run a SPORT ANGLER on the big lake. We our starting to look for a new boat since we just sold our's and have a few in mind to check out. Went and looked at this model and caught our eye. Next will be to look at some STARCRAFT boat's. We are in no hurry to find one just need to find the right one for us.I liked the Idea of the room in the back,but not sure how this model would do on the big lake.


http://www.lundboats.com/boat-series/sport-angler/


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I ran a lund baron magnum for years ,worked out very well. handled water just fine even installed a auto pilot.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rough rider... hetfield had one got rid of it for a ranger.


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

If you are interested in a test ride in a Starcraft PM me. I can also give you an idea of price and options available on a Starcraft


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

wallydog said:


> Doe's any body run a SPORT ANGLER on the big lake. We our starting to look for a new boat since we just sold our's and have a few in mind to check out. Went and looked at this model and caught our eye. Next will be to look at some STARCRAFT boat's. We are in no hurry to find one just need to find the right one for us.I liked the Idea of the room in the back,but not sure how this model would do on the big lake.
> 
> 
> http://www.lundboats.com/boat-series/sport-angler/


just a note,, I looked on Pennswoods.com and a guy had a 19ft 97 superfisherman his dad bought it new the posting was on 27 june,
just for you info,, sounds pretty nice. I own a 91 and love it,, very deep,,


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I run a 1950 tyee. The sport angler is designed for the Pacific Northwest guys. You ride much further forward in them. The pro-v rides the furthest back, and my tyee is somewhere in the middle. In the sport angler, you get a huge fishing area in the back, but the ride suffers. For Erie, it may not be ideal as hetfield has shared in other posts. I would recommend since you are looking in the $40-50k range that you ride in some different hulls. Craig up at Erie outfitters is now the local warrior dealer. Rangers are another option. I love my tyee, Starcraft is a popular choice as well. If I ever part with my Lund, I think the warrior 2121 has my vote. Chuck at Ohio Sportfishing likes his ranger. It's all what you like.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Cumminsmoke just bought a Warrior. Its a sweet ride! I'm sure he'd let you check it out...he launches in Bula as his home port.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back guy's, The 2 boats high on the list right now New LUND TYEE 1900 and New STARCRAFT 196 Fisherman. We are looking at lightly used ,But in the past had inboards and I could work on them and the Outdrive's. Would like to be full covered for a good bit if we take on payments. Warrior doe's look like a nice ride along with Rangers,the loaded price might push alittle to far. Would be nice to have a Warrior dealer with stock to look at in Ohio. I would like to check out the 2016 1898 DC Warrior.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Craig had a used one on the board that was very tempting and priced right. He knows about others as well. Vic's sports center is also a good business and enjoys a very good reputation. Rigging up to catch eyes will cost another $10-12k to do it nicely. I highly recommend a 20' hull over an 18'. There is a world of difference in performance. My vote will always be for the Yamaha 4-stroke power.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> Craig had a used one on the board that was very tempting and priced right. He knows about others as well. Vic's sports center is also a good business and enjoys a very good reputation. Rigging up to catch eyes will cost another $10-12k to do it nicely. I highly recommend a 20' hull over an 18'. There is a world of difference in performance. My vote will always be for the Yamaha 4-stroke power.


There was a starcraft 196 in the marketplace for sale. Looked like a very nice boat.


----------

